# First Intro & a question about Lye Brook



## Fox (Aug 25, 2014)

I do not see a specific location for introducing myself to the forum so I'm going to wing it. 
I have been hiking, mostly in New England, for 45 years. I love getting away and resetting as frequently as I can. Most of my mileage has been in Vermont. I have been fortunate enough to have hiked a bit in the rockies too but there is no place like home. The one absolute I have learned in all my years and miles of trail is I have a lot to learn.

Looking forward to trading information with the group.

As a matter of fact I am hoping someone can start me off with some trail intel. I am getting ready to hike a section in the Lye Brook Wilderness. The last time I was on the Branch Pond Trail it was flooded north of Bourne Pond due to beaver activity. Have any of you been through the area recently? I imagine that by now if the area is still flooded that a trail has been worn around the area. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Fox


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Fox! Welcome to AlpineZone! I can't help you much with your specific question but wanted to say Hello. Is this near Stratton pond? Found this on GOogle

http://www.backpacker.com/june_2008_vermont_bourn_pond_stratton_loop/destinations/12423

no clue if it's helpful or not


----------



## Fox (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Nick, Thanks for the welcome and the response. 
It is near Stratton. Funny you should site a Backpacker article. I have been interviewed three times by Backpacker contributors for essays about that area. My first experience backpacking included the loop she talks about in that article and I returned to do that every year for many, many years. The article unfortunately is a little dated now (6 years).

It's been about 3 years since I last did it and I was hoping to find out if the trail near Little Mud is still under water.


----------

